# g3nt00 an letzebuerg?

## latz-twn

Hey, wei gheet ett! Salut letzebuerg!  :Smile: 

----------

## SPW

Super! 

Daat hei ass den Ã©ischten lÃ«tzebuergeschen Thread deen ech bis elo fonnt hun  :Smile: 

Mee ech hun awer schon wÃ©instens nach 2 aaner LÃ«tzebuerger hei an den Foren begÃ©int. Gentoo gÃ«t jo richteg populÃ¤r hei  :Wink: 

----------

## latz-twn

lol, g3nt00 rox  :Smile:  ... 

ass nunmool sou! Ahh ech gesinn vun Peiteng Aye!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SPW

 *latz-twn wrote:*   

> lol, g3nt00 rox  ... 
> 
> ass nunmool sou! Ahh ech gesinn vun Peiteng Aye!  

 

Kloer rockt Gentoo  :Smile: 

Waat ass sou gutt/schlecht un PÃ©itÃ©ng?  :Question: 

----------

## latz-twn

Neischt neischt fannen just phunny wei's de ett schreiws  :Smile: 

----------

## SPW

 *latz-twn wrote:*   

> Neischt neischt fannen just phunny wei's de ett schreiws 

 

Ech schreiwen et sou wÃ©i et geschriwwen gÃ«t. Kann et vlÃ¤it sinn dass dÃ¤in Webbrowser Encodings net richteg erkennt? Well dann kinnten mol komesch Zeeschen do optauchen  :Smile:  [den Post ass am UTF8]

----------

## latz-twn

jepp genee daat wuer ett  :Smile:  Heehee .. haat am ufank geduet du haess daat express sou geschriwen!  :Smile:  Lol ...

----------

## SPW

 *latz-twn wrote:*   

> jepp genee daat wuer ett  Heehee .. haat am ufank geduet du haess daat express sou geschriwen!  Lol ...

 

lol, nee sou krank sinn ech net  :Smile: 

Am Mozilla Firefox gÃ«t et eppes daat nennt sech:

View => Character Encoding => Auto detect => Universal

Domat misst eigentlech alles tip-top goen.

Wann's de Konqueror benotz (deen huet eigentlech och sou een Feature) ass et hÃ«ckstwarscheinlech heiwÃ©inst:

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73111

Anscheinend ass deen awer elo firun kuurzem gefixed ginn, sou dass beim nÃ¤chsten Update alles misst ok sinn.

----------

## latz-twn

Jupps thx!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxophil

Moin. Wollt just mol soen dass där zwee awer net déi eenzeg Lëtzebuerger hei sidd.   :Wink: 

----------

## latz-twn

moien letzebuerg!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lorijho

Moien Jongen & Meedercher  :Laughing: 

----------

## latz-twn

Halli Hallo, nach een!  :Smile:  Saughudd ett gin jo emmer mei gentoo useren an letz, daat freet mech!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lorijho

Nach een Pefferkaer vun mir:

Am Forum fléien nach weider Letzebuerger ronderem, 

déi eewer desen Topic nach nik fond hun oder keen Intérêt drun hun...

Eng aaner Saach, et wiir interessant ze wessen, fiir mech obmanst, wéi sou eng letzebuergech Gentoo Box ausgeséit...

domadder as an sech gemengt wéi eng arch, kernel oder wéi eng packagen installéiert sen.

Kuckt och bis héi eran 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305962.html

----------

## Teferi

Et get nach mei Gentoo Useren, dei fum Lorijho bekeiert gin sin  :Wink: 

----------

## Lorijho

@ Teferi

et as alles eng Weeselwierkung!

learn and teach, teach and learn

 :Wink: 

----------

## e-nigma

Wann ech schon sou léif hei agelueden gin dann muss ech jo wuel och moien soen kommen.

Et ass wierklech erstaunlech weivill Lëtzebueger hei am forum sin!

Vill spass nach mat beim emergen.

----------

## soulwarrior

Gudden Moien,

Wann ech dann mol hei sou am "Thread" gucken gin et bislo folgend Letzebuerger:

latz-twn

SPW

tuxophil

Lorijho

Teferi

e-nigma

soulwarrior

Kneppeljos

kodos02

MfG,

DanielLast edited by soulwarrior on Mon Apr 25, 2005 1:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kneppeljos

Oi

Wannst de wells dann kannst du direkt nach een derbei schreiwen  :Wink: 

----------

## kodos02

Hei ass nach esou een  :Wink: 

Deen awer nach net lang dobei ass...  :Laughing: 

Mee deem et bis elo richteg gut hei gefällt  :Very Happy: 

mfg

Christian

----------

